# No rumor-no blurry pix-no BS



## katfish




----------



## Lewzer

No pic either. How big is this flathead.


----------



## catfish_hunter

Nice fish Robby. I got a text from Chad this morning saying that you one uped me with a bigger flathead! Congrats on the catch!


----------



## katfish

> No pic either. How big is this flathead


Does anyone else have problem seeing the picture?










Lewzer
The fish weighs 51.


----------



## Doctor

Nice fish there Robby,

Boy the coating never lasted on the deck of the Catfish Queen did it.


----------



## floater99

Kitty kitty kitttyy,yummm


----------



## M.Magis

katfish said:


> Does anyone else have problem seeing the picture?


I see a handsome flathead holding some ugly guy by the hand.


----------



## JimmyMac

Now that picture/weight is on point, a good camera is more important than hook and sinkers in my opinion.


----------



## firstflight111

wow just wow i have never get one even close 37 lbs is as big cat i got while bass fishing


----------



## ducky152000

floater99 said:


> Kitty kitty kitttyy,yummm


I know that is not going to happen! nice fish robby.


----------



## DaleM

Picture looks good. I see a nice looking big Cat holding some old ugly guy!

Nice fish Robby


----------



## rustyfish

Very nice cat. That looks about the same size as that one that i keep missing and takes me into snags. lol


----------



## bigcatjoe

Nice fish robby


----------



## Predator225

Which pay puddle did ya get that one in?  j/k

Nice start, Robbie, keep it up! I'm on vaca this week, and fishin a new lake - keepin my fingers crossed


----------



## H2O Mellon

Catfish porn... Great job Robbie.


----------



## katfish

Mellonhead

I put it back for you to catch L8R






Dale
I dress down to make the flathead look prettier


----------



## rustyfish

Glad to see that cat didn't go into a farm pond


----------



## Chuck P.

In my best Borat voice....Very nice..


----------



## mastercatman

Robby, I have to say that you are putting my year to shame....again! You have definitely inspired me over the years to put in more time and try new techniques. Though I have not posted during the past couple of years, I have been watching you! It is guys like you that this sport needs more of! Through you and others advice over the years, it has helped me put more cats on the bank and I offer a formal thank you to you and others who have shared good information on techniques. This year has been difficult at best for me and many of you out there! It begs the question...What's the program? Are you fishing lakes or rivers? Are you using cut bait for most of these guys still or is another bait option been the ticket? There is a local paylake (catfish island) which I fear has possibly cleaned out a lot of big cats over the years. I worry that their efforts have at least slightly if not more, diminished the number of available flatheads where I fish. Please post or PM me what techniques have been putting the fish in your pictures! BTW congratulations on all of the nice fish you have caught and released this year! It has many of us envious! Will post results and pics of anything that comes out of this year! Sorry for the long reply!


----------



## TomC

must be nice to have fish like that around you. Theres nothing close to that in my area.


----------



## Shortdrift

M.Magis said:


> I see a handsome flathead holding some ugly guy by the hand.


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Ditto................................


----------



## katfish

> must be nice to have fish like that around you. Theres nothing close to that in my area.


I know how you feel-------------that's why I moved


----------



## FISHIN216

Ya....that sucks....they need to stock them up by cleveland....i will never get a chance to target them like the fish I have up here and I hate driving....smh

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Stampede

nice,nice,that's what i'm on the hunt for.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Just another in the long line of monsters for you:B

TomC - you are 20 minutes from me and there are 50 lbs flats caught in our area (not real often). I know a guy that catches a few over 40 in the GMR every year - he used to catch more years ago, but he still always lands a few monster fish (in addiiotn to several smaller flathead - releases everything). 

I myself seem to have some sort of monster cat "stink" on me! I fish the GMR, OH and Muskingum and I seem to have a real problem landing anything over 15-18lbs! I can fish right along side a buddy on the Muskingum with same baits, line, and location and he always gets the larger fish. He has boated multiple fish over 20lbs while I sit and catch nothing or smaller fish under 10lbs

I'll keep trying though!


----------



## sherman51

M.Magis said:


> I see a handsome flathead holding some ugly guy by the hand.


i second that.lol.
sherman


----------



## COmmodore 64

Clearly photoshopped. Very Obvious. No way that OGF hat is real.


----------



## katfish

Sometimes when those flathead hold 
my hand it is not much fun.










The one from last Sat didn't appreciate 
me handling her at all


----------



## Guest

man, i just love your posts and your pix. thanks for sharing.


----------

